# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Cases http://masterrussian.com/aa071600a.shtml

## Unregistered

while speaking russian i always commit grammitical mistakes ,but i know cases well .what should i do to lessen the mistakes.

----------


## Lampada

> while speaking russian i always commit grammitical mistakes ,but i know cases well .what should i do to lessen the mistakes.

 Some more studying will be required to gain proficiency, reading books might help. Good luck!  Russian Cases | Russian Blog Russian nouns – Learn Russian online - RusslandJournal.de The Russian Noun Case System

----------

